

Ask HN: What is the architecture of HN? - mohamedbassem


======
iamdanfox
I'm not sure if this is what you meant by 'architecture', but Paul Graham [1]
describes writing the first version of HN in a dialect of Lisp called 'Arc'
[2].

An old version of the code appears to be available on GitHub [3].

[1]:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/hackernews.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/hackernews.html)
[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_\(programming_language\))
[3]:
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

~~~
mohamedbassem
Something like :

\- [http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/7/21/stackoverflow-
upda...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/7/21/stackoverflow-
update-560m-pageviews-a-month-25-servers-and-i.html)

\- [https://github.com/blog/530-how-we-made-github-
fast](https://github.com/blog/530-how-we-made-github-fast)

